# Any ideas?



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

Looking for somewhere to pheasant hunt. I normally just go to the public land down by audobon or sakakawea, but I am looking for some other areas to try. The plan is to get in a quick canada goose hunt this coming saturday and walk for pheasants most of the day. I don't have a dog, so it's tough, but the thrill of seeing one jump is worth it. Anyone have any ideas of where a guy could go?

If nothing else i'll just head back down to the public land. Thanks.


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

ps.....Hunted geese around rock lake this weekend. Very few ducks and the hunters probably outnumber the geese. With tough hunting conditions and few geese lets just say we didn't do very well.


----------

